# The Lion likely to feature in Unremembered Empire



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

From what Corswain says in the short story _By The Lion's Command_, from the anthology _The Imperial Truth_. It would appear that The Lion is on his way to Ultramar.



> It had been hard to watch him leave, but the seneschal had understood, as best he could, the reasons for the primarch's departure. Events unfolding on the Eastern Fringe could not be ignored, and maybe presented as much of a threat to the Emperor as Horus's own treachery. Or so the Lion had implied.


We already know from _Savage Weapons_ and _The Lion_, that Jonson doesn't appear to support Guilliman and his plans for the Imperium Secundus. From this quote, it appears that he has taken it upon himself to go and see what Guilliman is up to, perhaps even with the intention of stopping him, describing it as a threat as large as Horus. So I'm thinking there's quite a good chance the Lion may end up appearing in the novel. 

To make some presumptions and to extrapolate slightly. From _Betrayer_, traveling out of the Ultramar system is apparently nigh on impossible for the loyalists due to Lorgars actions. We know Sanguinius and the Blood Angels are there, but we also know they will be on Terra, leading many to question how they would get there up till now. So my current theory is, the Lion will arrive in system, tense stand off, shouting will be had, much discussion, convince Guilliman to aid Terra, choose Sanguinius as the one to get there first and the fastest via the Lion giving his brother the Xenos warp jump...thing, he acquired to allow the Blood Angels to leave the system and get to Terra in time.

And just for anyone interested, though not what the short is centered on(nor is the above), Corswain has been ordered by the Lion to take the rest of the Legion and find Russ, whose whereabouts are evidently unknown. Also at the end it's revealed that he is splitting some of his forces under the command of Belal, their destination being.



Caliban.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Abnett confirmed this on his blog a while ago:



> ... but I've got a full workload in front of me, and this Horus Heresy novel isn't going to just write itself (before you ask, it's The Unremembered Empire, direct sequel to both my Know No Fear AND Aaron's Betrayer, and The Lion hasn't actually punched Guilliman yet, but the fan and the faeces are going to meet when they both find out which other of their brothers are present in Macragge City...).


The return of Abnett's Guilliman - who's sick as fuck - and the _Abnett Magic (TM)_ on Sanguinius _and_ the Lion?

Sick. As. Fuck.

Top three contender in the making.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

I cannot wait for this. Do we have any clue when it's out?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> From what Corswain says in _The Imperial Truth_ short story _By The Lion's Command_. It would appear that The Lion is on his way to Ultramar.


Wait, which of those were what? Is both short stories? Alright where might this short story/stories be found?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Wait, which of those were what? Is both short stories? Alright where might this short story/stories be found?


Hmm indeed, that does look confusing, edited to make it clearer. I think.

_The Imperial Truth_, is the limited edition anthology from the Horus Heresy weekender. _By The Lions Command_, is one of the short stories in it. Only way of getting it is eBay, or waiting the long wait for it to be released on the site, assuming it ever does.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> or waiting the long wait for it to be released on the site, assuming it ever does.


Oh, it will. Because BL know that nuggets like me will pay for it :laugh:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I really wish BL would provide some previews of upcoming HH novels. Seriously, they don't even have a coming soon section anymore...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> I really wish BL would provide some previews of upcoming HH novels. Seriously, they don't even have a coming soon section anymore...


I want to see the authors talking about their upcoming novels, with dramatic music and effects.











I clearly remember the day I saw these. The more recent trailers have been very poor, almost silly.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty solid theory, Angel. 

Solid recollection on the inability to escape Ultramar. I hope the Lion will be able to escape Ultramar as well, though... I still want to see a book based on the attempt by the Lion and Russ to get to Terra in time to save the Emperor. It'd be tricky, I admit. It's a hard task to write a book that basically reads like a race against time... and ends on a downer note (so sad, you didn't make it in time!).

Also, quick question. The force being split off to go to ...


... Caliban ...

... is that being led by Belal (new name to me), or maybe Belath, from 'Call of the Lion'? Also, who is writing this short story?

Cheers,
P.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Hmm indeed, that does look confusing, edited to make it clearer. I think.
> 
> _The Imperial Truth_, is the limited edition anthology from the Horus Heresy weekender. _By The Lions Command_, is one of the short stories in it. Only way of getting it is eBay, or waiting the long wait for it to be released on the site, assuming it ever does.


Oh its one of those. Well I bought one left-over from one of those weekenders then most of the shorts which I wanted re-appeared on the web-site, so I'm waiting for the good stuff.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

who is the third primarch abnett is talking about? as guilliman already knows sanguinius is there. he meets him at the end of fear to thread.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> Sounds like a pretty solid theory, Angel.
> 
> Solid recollection on the inability to escape Ultramar. I hope the Lion will be able to escape Ultramar as well, though... I still want to see a book based on the attempt by the Lion and Russ to get to Terra in time to save the Emperor. It'd be tricky, I admit. It's a hard task to write a book that basically reads like a race against time... and ends on a downer note (so sad, you didn't make it in time!).
> 
> ...


I'm also still dearly hoping the Lion and Russ meet up before the end and head to Terra together. Despite all the other huge and epic events of the Heresy that we knew of before the novel series, one of the most memorable and iconic images my imagination was, Horus being informed of the inbound loyalist fleet, then cutting up a massive loyalist fleet with the Lion and the Wolf stood side by side on the bridge of one. So strikingly iconic I guess, due to the it showing that in spite of the enormity of the betrayal, with the closest brothers turning on eachother, here you had to huge rivals stood side by side in unity on their way to break the Seige. I'm still holding out for it though, especially with Corswain having been ordered to find Russ.

It's Belal, who on a check of all the other First Legion novels, appears to be completely new. I'd also had to double check on Belath. It's written by Gav Thorpe.



FORTHELION said:


> who is the third primarch abnett is talking about? as guilliman already knows sanguinius is there. he meets him at the end of fear to thread.


Where have you got a fourth Primarch from aside from Guilliman, Sanguinius and the Lion?


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

in the quote on the first page abnett says " the lion hasn't punched guilliman yet, but the fan and the faeces are going to meet when the two of them find out which of their brothers are present in macragge city." 
now this cannot be sanguinius as guilliman met him when he dropped out of the warp at the end of fear to tread. so who is it?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

alpharius


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Was literally about to say the same thing.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm thinking more Omegon. could he be there to tell them he is loyal and will be their guy on the inside. just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Either or. Nothing is creating regarding the twins. There's already signs of potential division between them which pretty much means anything could happen with them loyalty wise. Rule nothing out.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

I definitely think its one of the alpha twins as they are probably the only ones sneakey enough to get into macragge city in the first place.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

_Abnett_'s Alpha Legion are due a return.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sigh* I really wish Jaghatai would show up. Would love to read Abnett's rendition of him and the Scars


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Primarchs featured (and some battered) in Unremembered empire:


1) Guilliman (poor poor fella - such dreams shattered=)) 
2) Sanguinius (the least battered in UE novel=))
3) Leman Russ (gonna be headbutted and beaten to unconsciousness by another 'cheerful' Primarch)
4) Conrad Curze (will leave a little rampage at Macragges capital - got to Macragge stealing a ride at another Primarch flagship =))
5) Lion ( gonna do headbutting big time)
6) Mortarion - will arrive as peaceful delegation (with 80000 Legioners in a tow =) - sooo peaceful =)) 
7) Magnus (4 pages of presence - wonna teach some Wolves to howl and Angels to rage =))
8) Vulkan (another rabbit who stole a ride at another flaghip dropping from the Warp) 
9) His majesty - the god who doesnt want to be a god in person (spirit manifestation) - 1 page 
How i love to read preedited chapters =) 



If someone waiting for the happy ending at this novel, you havent been paying attention =)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Nah, having that many Primarchs would be too much, wouldn't be enough focus on them as individuals. Your Mortarion thought is a bit off as well. I imagine Vulkan will have escaped from the Night Haunter before the events or at least the end if the Thramas Crusade.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Again - Angel of Blood - half of my comment, is not a speculation - its a hard pre-edited truth. You wonna like it, you wonna hate it, you dont want to believe it - its your choice. We will see, who is right - this autumn.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Citing Dan Abnett- Unremembered empire is a superhero Primarch team of 'Guardian of the Galaxy'


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

If this stands as advertised... it should be a pretty epic novel!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> How i love to read preedited chapters =)


Who are you?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

If all that is indeed true, then wrap that all in spoiler tags, as I certainly didn't want to know all those spoilers and neither will others.

I don't know who he is CotE, but even if half of what he's said is true, he's being given some ratherarge spoilers. 



And if all that above is true, whilst I have faith in Abnett, it still seems a little crowded to me. We've already had the Word Bearers and World Eaters rampaging around Ultramar with Angron and Lorgar at the head, and now Mortarion and his legion turn up as well? Sanguinius and The Lion we knew already, but Russ, Vulkan, Magnus and Noght Haunter are showing up as well, though the Night Haunter could have been expected perhaps after _Prince of Crows_. But I can't be the only one thinking there's a few too many Primarchs showing up here, not to mention the big E.


Just how are you getting hold of all these pages and chapters? There are plenty of other highly dedicated fans and bloggers, but I've never seen anyone getting this amount of extensive information before, from multiple authors at that.

And whilst I may have been incorrect in the other thread admittedly, I'm once again going to ask. Do you not in this instance feel that your more or less letting Abnett down by posting these spoilers? Because unlike when I said if regarding Wraight, these are spoilers, hell half the plot of the novel or at least several significant events can be guessed from these alone.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Anakwanar said:


> Again - Angel of Blood - half of my comment, is not a speculation - its a hard pre-edited truth. You wonna like it, you wonna hate it, you dont want to believe it - its your choice. We will see, who is right - this autumn.


What do you by half of your comment is not speculation? Half of it IS speculation? It seems like you are giving yourself a pretty large 'out' here if any of that list turns out to be incorrect. 

If you are correct and you have inside information, could you please use spoiler tags for your posts from now on? For these types of threads, members come here to speculate and think up theories... I don't come here to find out what happens in a book that isn't even out yet.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> And whilst I may have been incorrect in the other thread admittedly, I'm once again going to ask. Do you not in this instance feel that your more or less letting Abnett down by posting these spoilers? Because unlike when I said if regarding Wraight, these are spoilers, hell half the plot of the novel or at least several significant events can be guessed from these alone.


 Just sharing, for whatever it's worth, that studies have been done showing that people don't really mind spoilers as much as you might think. Just because you know the ending to a movie or TV show doesn't necessarily mean that you'll enjoy watching it any less. It makes a fair amount of sense when you think about it. Pick pretty much any single sport you want, going in you know one team is going to win and the other will lose. Before the event has even happened you know this. You know this for sporting events more or less in perpetuity. Do you enjoy watching your favorite team(s) play any less because of this knowledge? In a more WH40K sense, we already pretty much know what is going to happen. We know that, for instance, Sanguinius is about to die in the very near future, The Emperor will be interred in the Golden Throne, all the other loyalist Primarchs will either be killed or disappear, the traitor Primarchs will either be killed or become Deamon Princes and basically abandon their legions. We know that the traitor forces will ultimately be repelled, that the legions will be broken up into the smaller Chapters, etc, etc, etc. Before the first HH book was even written, we all knew Horus would turn traitor and mount what ultimately resulted in a failed coup attempt that would result in everything above plus a lot more. Has that impacted your desire to read the HH books? So I wouldn't really worry about it. Knowing the broad strokes of what is going to happen won't really have much of an impact on your enjoyment (or lack thereof) of reading how everything plays out exactly.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

For some people that may be true, but for many it really isn't. Both myself, my dad and countless other people I know will go mad if someone tells us the F1 results before we watch it(in cases where the race happened overnight in another country and wasn't broadcast till the next day in the UK). Many others I know, myself included, don't want to know the football results until we've watched match of the day, or the recorded match, I do actually feels it spoils a certain sense of enjoyment when you know the result. 

As far as the Heresy is concerned, yes there are many events we know are going to happen, that can't be helped, Signus, Calth, Horus obviously turning, the Burning of Prospero etc. But the team have made up a great deal of new material, new characters etc. if someone had told me or most people the reveal of _Legion_, then I would have flipped. Or on _Betrayer_, there is a huge spoiler regarding one character, that some people found out about because of people posting spoilers without tags, and they were justifiably annoyed.

This is no different 


If all that is true, I didn't want to know Russ would be there or that he and the Lion would fight, with Jonson knocking him out. I didn't want to know Mortarion and his Legion or Magnus were going to appear. I didn't want to know that Night Haunter would go on a killing spree through Macragge or that Vulkan would somehow turn up, which is just another spoiler for the likely ending of 

Vulkan Lives
. I was also under the impression the Emperor may never have found out about Guillimans Inperium Secundus, but now I know that too. There's already another poster in this thread who isn't happy about those spoilers.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

How exactly do any of you know he's right??

I personally think it's just complete speculation and that Anakwanar has no idea what is going to happen in TUE.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I've already stated my skepticism and doubts about the authenticity of Anakwanars information. However, on the off chance he isn't making it up, I'd still prefer there to be spoiler tags. I'm sure you wouldn't want to know such critical details either(on the assumption they're true of course).


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To Child-of-the-Emperor - 'Who are you?' just a fan who has a little second job as a helper for editor stuff, but more a fan who ...... authors sooo much that they just gave me some stuff to read :grin:
To Angel of Blood - this is not soo spoilerish as you think - because some of it is true, but some is not (my speculation) - you dont know which one. Anyway, autumn is soo near - it is not long to wait :grin:


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To LOTN - and when have i got you wrong LOTN? Right now the window for UE release is October-November 2013 - so we would be able to get it at BLW or by as a preordered ebook. Its not long to wait anymore. Again - its your choice to decide to believe me or not.
If you want a hard proof - i could give you one for GG serie by Dan Abnett. - 

In warmaster we will see one fellow engine from Titanicus. And in his SMB book about Urdesh (consistent with Warmaster book - and would be on sale at BLW WITH Warmaster), which he is writing with his wife Nik Vincent we will see some old Iron Snakes faces and lord Gerhart 'Red Fury' and his second princeps Borhman.
 Thats the real facts - given by the author himself in his interview for Sweden TV.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Right so half of them are still true you say? Then wrap it all in spoilers and then add that qualifier. Even knowing some of that is true is kind of annoying, especially as I can reasonably guess which ones are likely true and which aren't.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> To Angel of Blood - this is not soo spoilerish as you think - because some of it is true, but some is not (my speculation) - you dont know which one. Anyway, autumn is soo near - it is not long to wait :grin:


Doesn't matter if its only a few days to wait, he doesn't want to know. Spoiler tag it.



Anakwanar said:


> To LOTN - And when have i got you wrong LOTN? Right now the window for UE release is October-November 2013 - so we would be able to get it at BLW or by as a preordered ebook. Its not long to wait anymore. Again - its your choice to decide to believe me or not.
> 
> If you want a hard proof - i could give you one for GG serie by Dan Abnett. - In warmaster we will see one fellow engine from Titanicus. And in his SMB book about Urdesh (consistent with Warmaster book - and would be on sale at BLW WITH Warmaster), which he is writing with his wife Nik Vincent we will see some old Iron Snakes faces and lord Gerhart 'Red Fury' and his second princeps Borhman. Thats the real facts - given by the author himself in his interview for Sweden TV.


I can't recall when you've steered me wrong because i've never asked you for spoilers, nor can I recall you ever giving me any.

Hardly the same thing. Telling me that Abnett's SMB novel will feature some of his _Titanicus_ characters, which I already knew from that exact video, is not the same as telling me intimate details of _The Unremembered Empire_ which as I said, I doubt you know anything about. My reasoning for that is thus: If you did know anything about it, you damn sure wouldn't be allowed to tell us about it. And if you don't, then all of that is just pure speculation. And if i'm wrong and you actually do know details of TUE and you have told us them, I really don't envy the reaming you'll get from whoever allowed you to see TUE before it's release.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok i will do spoilers to all my comments - if i could have known how to make spoiler tags


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just put [spoiler#] at the start and [/spoiler#] at then end of the spoilers, just take away the #


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for you advice - already done. In the future will do only spoiler tags


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought BL did all their editorial work in-house? That was the impression I got from Laurie at the HH Weekender anyway.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

If this guy is pulling our leg, I hope the master-crafted banhammer, wielded by three generations of Ho Knights of the Moderati Order is brought down with the force of ten-thousand me-on-Katy-Perry.


----------



## spindrift (Jun 7, 2012)

Wait! Sanguinius dies!!!???


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> 3) Leman Russ (gonna be headbutted and beaten to unconsciousness by another 'cheerful' Primarch)
> 5) Lion ( gonna do headbutting big time)


 This really does seem rather odd since 

the Lion is pretty much the opposite of cheerful (is that why you used quotation marks?) and this would be second time the Lion knocks out Russ


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes Monty - thats exactly why i have used used quotation marks:don-t_mention:




> the Lion is pretty much the opposite of cheerful (is that why you used quotation marks?) and this would be second time the Lion knocks out Russ


 - not exactly,you will see. Iam for once really waiting for it - after 'The Betrayer' with Russ arrogance going supernova


----------

